# Does assassin snail harm shrimp?



## Cheska (Feb 18, 2015)

Does assassin snail harm shrimp? Do loaches harm shrimp?
I want to fix my snail problem but I don't want to harm my shrimp.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheska said:


> Does assassin snail harm shrimp? Do loaches harm shrimp?
> I want to fix my snail problem but I don't want to harm my shrimp.


Assassin snails should be fine with shrimp ... shrimp are fast enough to get away if they decide to attack. Loaches on the other hand will eat shrimp.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Cheska (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you Harry


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

I keep amanos with my loaches, no problems. 

If the shrimp are small enough to comfortably fit in the loaches mouths, different story


----------

